
Anthropological/Artificial Intelligence and the HAI - rhema
https://ali-alkhatib.com/blog/anthropological-intelligence
======
pacala
For those of us not in Stanford's orbit, HAI stands for "The Stanford
Institute for Human-Centered Artificial Intelligence",
[https://hai.stanford.edu](https://hai.stanford.edu)

------
gcb0
I'm thinking about applying to HAI with a proposal for an AI that can generate
paper proposals which would be accepted at HAI

